# My Spiral Strawberry Patch



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I went to one of the farmers markets yesterday and got strawberry plants for a 1.00 apiece. I put them in one of the spirals that I made. I think it looks cool.










If anyone is interested how I made the spiral Ill post how I made them.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

That is very cool CR ... I have finally convinced the hubby to let me put edibles in the front yard (the light is sooooo much better there) ... That would make a really pretty "decoration" for the corner by the driveway! 

Any special tricks to it??


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

Measure out the space (in this case it is 3ft X 3ft). Saturate the ground until it will hold no more water. Put down news paper or flatten boxes or in my case paper feed sacks. Saturate the paper as well. there are two reasons 1 it will block weeds and 2 it will rot and give the plants food.

Put down your first layer of soil










start putting your rocks around it










start your spiral before you get to the end










space the rows about six inch apart. when you get about half way around add more dirt. spread it out and continue until you get to the top. keep adding dirt it should rise as you go.










It took me an hour and a half to make the small one. This is the big one 6ft X 6ft










This is the small one


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmmmm ... I know JUST the spot. That is so pretty! and I am such a dunce at figuring out stuff like that ... thanks for the pics. Poor hubby ...


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

That is very cool! :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:melikey:

Now ... where can I put mine ??? 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

I love this! Weed free!! Great idea!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Startin some strawberries in containers this year with the idear a plantin em in beds next year (I just ain't gonna have the time ta build a strawberrie bed right now!) an I like that spiral idear. Might have ta put a couple a them in to! Rite nice thought there!


----------

